

The Real-Time Volumetric Cloudscapes of Horizon Zero Dawn [pdf] - CoryG89
http://killzone.dl.playstation.net/killzone/horizonzerodawn/presentations/Siggraph15_Schneider_Real-Time_Volumetric_Cloudscapes_of_Horizon_Zero_Dawn.pdf

======
CoryG89
Accompanying video presentation and powerpoint slides can be found at:
[http://www.guerrilla-games.com/publications.html](http://www.guerrilla-
games.com/publications.html)

